# Looking for a puppy



## Pastabean (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had both show lines and working lines. Last guy was put down 2 years ago and I'm ready for a new puppy. I'm big on good looking heads, and like large size, both previous were 90-100lbs. Looking for a companion for me and my family, maybe a running partner in future and guardian of my family. Kids are 10/12 and very used to large dogs we have a Cane corso that is 4 and 130 had hoped he would be protective but in fact he is a golden retriever in disguise! Do not want coated. Not into spending $2000 + dollars and believe I should be able to find one for less then that?
Will travel. Need good quality breeders suggested that I can talk with. Located in Indiana but willing to travel. Thanks in advance for all help!


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

www.coldcreekshepherds.com has two male puppies available in a few weeks. They are 3 weeks old now. It is in PA though, so not sure how far you are willing to travel. They have a great pedigree. Check out the web site for more info as I am not an expert on it, I only know what she has available.


----------

